# Can I use crush-and-strain wax from frame started with foundation?



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

yes you can, was it crimp wired foundation? If so you just have to pull the wires out as you crush.


----------



## cjmcharlotte (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, I was just checking! This is going to be fun!!


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, absolutly, use it all.

I take all wax/honey mix and wires and everything and place it in a pan of boiling water.

This first melt will allow some debris to settle out (including wires). I let it cool and solidify overnight. I then melt again using solar wax melter or double boiler (no water) and filter the wax.

Let cool and re-solidify and it is nice and clean and ready to use for candles or lip balm etc.

You probably already know this, but if you use brood comb you will not get much usable wax. The cocoons just soak up most of the wax - but that is another thread......


----------

